

Fossil, DVC with wiki and ticketing developed by sqlite creator Richard Hipp - tashbarg
http://www.fossil-scm.org

======
mace
Previous post and discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=809493>

~~~
csmeder
Thank you! I missed this the first time around.

------
teilo
And here I was wondering what a serial port driver had to do with DVC and
wikis.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FOSSIL>

